# What's the cost of video camera in pipe?



## 130munch (Aug 21, 2009)

I posted my problem earlier.  I believe the guy who worked on my bathroom clogged my tub with mortor or grout - they were using my tub to fill & mix buckets of the stuff.  He's being anal about coming & addressing the issue so I have to fix the problem myself & sue him for my expenses.   

First, is there any hope of me getting such a clog out myself?  I've tried everything, including snaking the drain.  The snake goes in the overflow opening about 3-4 feet comes to stop & it won't go any further.  Can a plumber get such a clog out, or would they have to replace pipes?

Would the camera clearly show the clog - would we be able to tell if it is mortor or grout material?  And if so, how much can I expect to pay for video taping?  

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## donmorgan (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw one somewhere that was very inexpensive. If I remember where I saw it I will post it. You might be able to find someone locally who has that kind of equipment and just pay a service call for them to came and look with their equipment. I would also suggest that if you are handy around the house you could find the clog yourself and the cut and replace the clogged section. If you can access the drain line under your house you may be able to find the clog by simply taping on the pipe as you move along it and listen for a change in the sound of the pipe. There will be a distinctive change in the sound from a hollow spot to a clogged spot. Once the spot is found it will have to be cut out and replaced. The most suspect spots would any "U" traps 90's 45's Tees and couplings.Good luck. Oh I just found a camera. I have never bought anything from these people so I can't vouch for them. Security Cameras Direct - Wireless Inspection Camera With LCD  Good luck...Don


----------



## Redwood (Aug 22, 2009)

Typically the camera doesn't see much in a clogged line.
We clean the line then camera to see the condition of the line.
with a bathtub line the camera would have to go through the trap which is not likely to happen.

I would suggest that you might let a drain cleaning pro have a shot at cleaning the line.


----------

